# 1/8th in. shank bits with guide bearing



## rking11 (Jul 17, 2011)

Do 1/8th shank router bits with a guide bearing exist? Where can I find them?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Widget Supply: Router Bits

Most of the bits that are 1/8 inch shank have solid pilots, not bearings. I'll keep looking, but don't recall seeing them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler carried 1/8" shank bits for a while but closed them out due to lack of interest.


----------



## rking11 (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you know where I can get a 1/8th in. straight cutter with a solid pilot and a 1/8th shank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: rotozip - Tools & Home Improvement

========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

king11 said:


> Do you know where I can get a 1/8th in. straight cutter with a solid pilot and a 1/8th shank


What is the application?

The panel pilot bits for rotozip might work, but they're designed for cutting through paneling and drywall for outlet boxes, etc. I don't know if they would leave a decent finish for a woodworking project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

They will if you run the router up to the 35,000 rpm speed...but take care at that speed they do like to burn the bit up in wood. 
But it's not a big deal they are cheap to replace..

=======





kp91 said:


> What is the application?
> 
> The panel pilot bits for rotozip might work, but they're designed for cutting through paneling and drywall for outlet boxes, etc. I don't know if they would leave a decent finish for a woodworking project.


----------

